# Been thinking of third-row seating SUVs



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

JimKE's talk about his Enclave got me looking around as we've been thinking of a third-row SUV.

What I see is:

Buick Enclave: $39,065 starting MSRP / 22 mpg Hwy / unk. towing
Ford Flex: $30,000 starting MSRP / 16/23 mpg / ~4,500 lbs towing with V6 / AWD available on models starting $32k and up
Dodge Durango: $30,000 starting MSRP / 27 mpg Hwy with V6 / 6,200 lbs towing with V6 / AWD avail. on $40k models
Jeep G.C. : $30,000 starting MSRP, $32k starting with tow pkg / 19/26 mpg Hwy with V6 / unk. tow rating / 4x4 not available ??

I'm certain there are others to add in. 


This is partially academic, but what have you seen or have recommendations on ?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

The Pilot and Highlander cost a little more but will cost you less in maintenance.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Grand Cherokee has no third row

For SUVs:
Flex
Explorer
Expedition/Expedition EL
Navigator/Navigator L
Tahoe/Suburban
Yukon/YukonXL
Escalade/EscaladeESV
Traverse
Durango
MDX
X5 (tiny)
Pilot
Highlander
Sequoia
Armada


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Infinity q60 is a nice car that could qualify for select xl and suv


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

If you're gonna get a newer SUV get one that qualifies for select too. Doing xl and select is great pretty much you'll never have to take an X or pool ride again as tapping into both is usually busy enough


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Double check your market for vehicles that count for XL and Select. Here the '13 and newer Ford Flexes count for both. I love my Ford Flex.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> JimKE's talk about his Enclave got me looking around as we've been thinking of a third-row SUV.
> 
> What I see is:
> 
> ...


Why you buying new ?


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

Mazda 5 seats 6 Toyota RAV 4 -2012 available with 3rd seat, 7 passenger Nissan Rogue 2015- available w 3rd seat, 7 passengerl


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

If you get a SUV get one that actually seats 6 people comfortably. Uber i hear is starting to crack down on small vehicles.. Some of these small cars can't even hold 4 people really anymore. Some of these 3rd row SUVs are a joke. Get the Durango, thats what I got. Its the best looking SUV overall, it costs less and maint is the same as any other SUV, not to mention its about 7k cheaper so it comes out the same and it looks better!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Infinity q60 is a nice car that could qualify for select xl and suv


I test drove the QX60 and QX60 Hybrid. The power difference is significant enough on start up but once at speed can't really tell the difference. Not sure if worth it.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> If you get a SUV get one that actually seats 6 people comfortably. Uber i hear is starting to crack down on small vehicles.. Some of these small cars can't even hold 4 people really anymore. Some of these 3rd row SUVs are a joke. Get the Durango, thats what I got. Its the best looking SUV overall, it costs less and maint is the same as any other SUV, not to mention its about 7k cheaper so it comes out the same and it looks better!


I would advise against a mopar.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Well IDK why you advise against it. Its been working great and looks awesome! plus so many parts and tweaks I could do to it for cheap and etc. Overall it also looks the best!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Buy a used car for under $12k that qualifies for both select and XL 
if you're just looking to do XL then buy the cheapest Minivan you can find , change out all the fluids , plugs etc.. .make sure it's a decent runner and hit the road . You can get a decent mini van that will last you 50-75k miles for under $3500


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Buy a used car for under $12k that qualifies for both select and XL
> if you're just looking to do XL then buy the cheapest Minivan you can find , change out all the fluids , plugs etc.. .make sure it's a decent runner and hit the road . You can get a decent mini van that will last you 50-75k miles for under $3500


You've got a hell of a market if you can find a vehicle that qualifies for Select and XL for under 12k. Even a 2009 Tahoe will run you 17k and that's without the Leather package and already well over 100k miles. Police auctions probably aren't as lucrative in Denver since Mary Jane became legalized...


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You've got a hell of a market if you can find a vehicle that qualifies for Select and XL for under 12k. Even a 2009 Tahoe will run you 17k and that's without the Leather package and already well over 100k miles. Police auctions probably aren't as lucrative in Denver since Mary Jane became legalized...


Volvo XC90 qualifies for Select & Premier in most markets and a 2008 can be had for around $7k


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

You can find some Lincoln MKTs that fit that are right around 12k. I was thinking about that for my next ride if I don't get another Flex.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> You can find some Lincoln MKTs that fit that are right around 12k. I was thinking about that for my next ride if I don't get another Flex.


Mkt is a great vehicle they'll get over 20mpg combined qualify for everything an dbecause they're very unpopular with the general consumer they are crazy cheap second hand . They're also crazy nice and if u get the ecoboost really fast for a large vehicle. I drive an awd Explorer and I get 22 to 23 mpg a tank I'm guessing you could see 25 in the fwd v6 mkt since it's lighter and more aerodynamic with the same engines that are in the Explorer

I sometimes see them for $7 to 8k with high mileage ,probably former livery vehicles but those are usually well maintained and lots of highway miles (at least in Denver where the airport is almost 30miles from the city)


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Just made up my mind - MKT it is for my next ride. Thanks DEEZ

As soon as I finish paying for my Flex I'm on it.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Why you buying new ?


Damnit. Now every uber driver knows about that site.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> I would advise against a mopar.


Dodge ,160,000 miles andddd kaput !


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> Mkt is a great vehicle they'll get over 20mpg combined qualify for everything an dbecause they're very unpopular with the general consumer they are crazy cheap second hand . They're also crazy nice and if u get the ecoboost really fast for a large vehicle. I drive an awd Explorer and I get 22 to 23 mpg a tank I'm guessing you could see 25 in the fwd v6 mkt since it's lighter and more aerodynamic with the same engines that are in the Explorer
> 
> I sometimes see them for $7 to 8k with high mileage ,probably former livery vehicles but those are usually well maintained and lots of highway miles (at least in Denver where the airport is almost 30miles from the city)


To backup your claim about former livery:












tohunt4me said:


> Dodge ,160,000 miles andddd kaput !


Most dodges in the junkyard have 120,000-130,000 miles --- NOT wrecked.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trebor said:


> Damnit. Now every uber driver knows about that site.


Been watching the cop bikes.
Harleys from up North. Under 17,000 mi. They can't ride them 1/2 a year. BMW'S,1300 Hondas. Nice bikes,cheap. Too many people bidding on the cars. Bikes and boats.
And Leer jets and surplus helicopters if you have the bucks.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Been watching the cop bikes.
> Harleys from up North. Under 17,000 mi. They can't ride them 1/2 a year. BMW'S,1300 Hondas. Nice bikes,cheap. Too many people bidding on the cars. Bikes and boats.
> And Leer jets and surplus helicopters if you have the bucks.


People are still getting their tax refund.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I've been TRYING to pick up a Ford escape Hybrid. 4 wheel drive.
Govt. Is full of them across the country. Nice,roomy,old body style. 30 mpg in city. 2012 is last year for them I think.vehicle has to be 8 years or younger in my market.
I've seen a bunch of Prius go out for $1,500.00. All too old for my market.
Or I take a CNG/ GASOLINE dual fuel van. Have CNG station across from my airport,can pick up small home compressor for $400.00 and rig day storage tanks. The only bigger compressors I can afford ,ship from China . . . try to get parts.
I've BUILT a nitrogen compressor for a place I've worked,but . . .Nitrogen doesn't explode. If I built a CNG compressor,and it blew up . . .can't take that chance.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> I've been TRYING to pick up a Ford escape Hybrid. 4 wheel drive.
> Govt. Is full of them across the country. Nice,roomy,old body style. 30 mpg in city. 2012 is last year for them I think.vehicle has to be 8 years or younger in my market.
> I've seen a bunch of Prius go out for $1,500.00. All too old for my market.
> Or I take a CNG/ GASOLINE dual fuel van. Have CNG station across from my airport,can pick up small home compressor for $400.00 and rig day storage tanks. The only bigger compressors I can afford ,ship from China . . . try to get parts.
> I've BUILT a nitrogen compressor for a place I've worked,but . . .Nitrogen doesn't explode. If I built a CNG compressor,and it blew up . . .can't take that chance.


If built a nitrogen compressor, then you probably already thought about the hybrid batteries on those fords, but just pointing it out just in case. Could make the car too much to make it worth buying.

My first stop after the auction is buying a battery for the car. I don't know much about hybrids, but I think its similar.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

You talking about o the OLD Dodge vehicles in the junkyard? Obviously you don't remember that Fiat bought Chrysler and is now FCA, have you even been inside these new cars since then? The RAM trucks are so much better and have quality to them now and the cars actually have muscle in them unless you get the cheap Journey or Dart. Technology has made cares better and last long no days so don't put down a new Dodge because of a old one.


----------



## Jim A (May 7, 2016)

Most of the 3rd row SUV's don't give a whole lot of leg room from what I've seen, unless you go with a larger one. Bigger doesn't always mean better (or more profitable for us drivers). I have a Buick Rendezvous that I've had compliments on, but it's not big enough for using the 3rd row (I keep it folded down). 

You'll most likely get better leg room and gas mileage with a mini van. Dodge still makes the Grand Caravan (which does look stylish for recent model years). I'm sure you could also find a Toyota Sienna at a "reasonable" price. Mini vans have come a long way since being introduced a few decades ago. 

There are varying options, depending on how much you want to use the vehicle. I've been looking at obtaining a different vehicle myself, and I'm keeping in mind room, gas mileage, repair costs, etc. I may be doing Uber as a part time job, but I still want it to be profitable for me to do so.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

3rd rows in anything but the expedition L or suburban aren't gonna be great but my 3rd row on my Explorer has more room then my backseat my my e90 bmw. I took a bunch of friends out the other day and my 6 foot friend sat back there for an hour and said he had plenty of room. I luckily have Captain 2nd row so they're on sliders to give more room to the 3rd row when necessary plus I can still fit 4 or 5 suit cases behind the 3rd row


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

My Durango surprisingly has a decent amount of room in the 3rd row. When I do lots of XL or plus rides everyone always says something it seems that the Durango has as much room as it does and also on the looks of it and quality.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Third row in short and long base Expedition / Navigator are either identical or nearly identical....the extra length is trunk space not cabin space

Not sure about GM's Suburban/YukonXL/EscaladeESV vs Tahoe/Yukon/Escalade in that aspect, but DO know that a shortie Expedition/Navi has a bigger third row than ANY of the GMs, long or short

Afair Expedition 3rd row has like 1" less legroom than Passat & BMW 7 series backseat



UberDezNutz said:


> 3rd rows in anything but the expedition L or suburban aren't gonna be great but my 3rd row on my Explorer has more room then my backseat my my e90 bmw. I took a bunch of friends out the other day and my 6 foot friend sat back there for an hour and said he had plenty of room. I luckily have Captain 2nd row so they're on sliders to give more room to the 3rd row when necessary plus I can still fit 4 or 5 suit cases behind the 3rd row


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

FWIW - I'd recommend a 3rd generation (2007 - current) Lincoln Navigator or Navigator L - specifically a 2008. I own one, so I may be a little biased with my reasoning, but here it is...

1) Lincoln Navigators and Ford Expeditions are built on the T-1 platform, which is the F-150's "P" platform with a few minor modifications. Navigators, Expeditions, and F-150's use a lot of the same parts and consequently parts aren't too expensive as a result of their commonality.

2) With the 3rd generation Navigator, improvements were made to the frame and suspension. The frame on the 3rd generation has more rigidity than 1st & 2nd generation Navigators. Also, there was a new design to the rear suspension which improved ride quality and handling over the previous generations.

3) Beginning in 2008, a 3.31 rear-end gear ratio was made available along with the standard 3.73 rear-end. With the 3.31 it doesn't accelerate as quickly as the 3.73 does, but fuel economy improves by almost 3mpg in both highway and city driving.

4) 2008 still has the 5.4L Triton V-8 engine and the ZF Freidrichshafen 6HP26 6-speed transmission that previous generation Navigators (and Expeditions) did. Again - parts commonality.

5) Navigator and Expedition are available in a 7-seat (2-2-3) or 8-seat (2-3-3) configuration. Plenty of room for passengers.

6) You can look online and find a good used 2008 starting at about $12K depending on mileage and whether or not it is 4WD.

On the negative side, it's a heavy (6,000 lb) vehicle that gets mediocre (14 mpg city) fuel mileage, and loves to drink 93 octane gasoline ($2.51/gal at QuikTrip last night).


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Spotscat said:


> FWIW - I'd recommend a 3rd generation (2007 - current) Lincoln Navigator or Navigator L - specifically a 2008. I own one, so I may be a little biased with my reasoning, but here it is...
> 
> 1) Lincoln Navigators and Ford Expeditions are built on the T-1 platform, which is the F-150's "P" platform with a few minor modifications. Navigators, Expeditions, and F-150's use a lot of the same parts and consequently parts aren't too expensive as a result of their commonality.
> 
> ...


I have a 2015 & 2017 Navigator and LOVE them. 17.7 mpg overall with the 6 cylinder twin turbo. real quick. On the other hand, the two 2015 Suburbans I have are complete garbage. Transmissions do not last past 120,000 on average.


----------



## GoatmanSC (May 8, 2017)

Well guys I am just starting in the big city of Spartanburg SC. I like Ford so I drive a expedition with a 5.4 that gets 15mpg has plenty of power an 3rd row,it will hold 6 an me. I love it but need more miles per gallon. What would you pick for a car?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Expeditions are a lot cheaper yet essentially the same truck.

I got my 2009 for $4600.



Spotscat said:


> FWIW - I'd recommend a 3rd generation (2007 - current) Lincoln Navigator or Navigator L - specifically a 2008. I own one, so I may be a little biased with my reasoning, but here it is...
> 
> 1) Lincoln Navigators and Ford Expeditions are built on the T-1 platform, which is the F-150's "P" platform with a few minor modifications. Navigators, Expeditions, and F-150's use a lot of the same parts and consequently parts aren't too expensive as a result of their commonality.
> 
> ...


----------

